# CPC-A, getting more practice coding while waiting for a job



## mydogsmylife@msn.com (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi, I am a new cpc-a nd I have finished  practicode. I really do not feel confident in my coding skills, really do not know anything regarding RVU's etc... I am still a nurse working in the operating room full time. Where do I get the practice i need before actually applying for a job??


----------



## csperoni (Mar 29, 2022)

There are a lot of posts asking this type of question.  If you do a search, there is some great advice there.  
Here's some of my personal opinion and tips:
1) Someone who finished a coding education (and even practicode) and passed the exam really is not fully qualified to work as a coder independently.  The real world is not multiple choice.  Things like RVUs, NCCI edits, payor specific policies, etc are barely if at all mentioned in training, but as a coder are things you deal with on a daily (if not hourly) basis. 
2) In a perfect world, companies recognize the benefit of apprentice coders and are willing to hire them and complete their training.  Unfortunately, the education is not real world and many companies want an employee who can start coding on day one, therefore only hire experienced coders.  Just like with your nursing education, if you only spent time in classrooms, when you graduated you would not be ready to care for actual patients.  No matter how well you did on exams and how great an instructor you had and how well you absorbed the study material, if you never actually set foot in an operating room, or touched a patient, or saw and touched instruments with your own 2 eyes, you would not do well as an OR nurse on day one.
3) I wish AAPC had a specific program/curriculum available for companies willing to hire CPC-As to use as a guide for training.  Just like there is residency and internship for physicians.  

As a nurse, your clinical knowledge likely far exceeds most other CPC-A coders.  The piece you are missing is the insurance and administration type skills.  I also realize remote work is far more popular now than it ever was.  However, my personal belief is for a new coder, nothing beats onsite experience.  Being able to turn to the next desk to ask a simple question, or even overhear other coders interacting will give you experience and knowledge much faster than remote.

Since you already work in a hospital setting, I would inquire about whether there is an onsite (or offsite) coding department or billing department.  If there is, try to meet with a supervisor or manager from that department.  Ask if you could come for an hour or two a week (or whatever you can spare on your own time) and sit with a coder.  Bring them donuts.  Try to sit with a coder at lunch.  Make yourself known.  For me personally, if someone from within my health system who already had computer access and security clearance and clinical knowledge and showed this type of initiative, I would absolutely consider them for my next open position.
If that's not possible where you are currently employed, then there's a pretty good chance you are going to need to take an even bigger paycut than you were expecting and try to find an entry level coding adjacent position.  Billing.  Registration.  Front desk.  Authorizations.  Look for companies that do employ coders so you have the possibility to move into a coding position once you have a more rounded revenue cycle skill set.  I believe the best coders have a decent billing knowledge and fully understand the entire revenue cycle.  Companies do exist that hire coders with no experience, but the forum is littered with CPC-As complaining they cannot find a job.      
Have a GREAT coverletter.  Briefly explain you are making a career change and can't wait for this challenge.  Emphasize your current skills that transfer to coding.    
Network.  Your current employer is a good place.  Your local AAPC chapter is another.  Linked in.  Facebook.  You just need one foot in the door opportunity.  

Good luck!


----------



## mailoulor (Mar 30, 2022)

csperoni said:


> There are a lot of posts asking this type of question.  If you do a search, there is some great advice there.
> Here's some of my personal opinion and tips:
> 1) Someone who finished a coding education (and even practicode) and passed the exam really is not fully qualified to work as a coder independently.  The real world is not multiple choice.  Things like RVUs, NCCI edits, payor specific policies, etc are barely if at all mentioned in training, but as a coder are things you deal with on a daily (if not hourly) basis.
> 2) In a perfect world, companies recognize the benefit of apprentice coders and are willing to hire them and complete their training.  Unfortunately, the education is not real world and many companies want an employee who can start coding on day one, therefore only hire experienced coders.  Just like with your nursing education, if you only spent time in classrooms, when you graduated you would not be ready to care for actual patients.  No matter how well you did on exams and how great an instructor you had and how well you absorbed the study material, if you never actually set foot in an operating room, or touched a patient, or saw and touched instruments with your own 2 eyes, you would not do well as an OR nurse on day one.
> ...


Excellent advice! Thank you for giving details.


----------



## molubeko@gmail.com (Apr 2, 2022)

caitlin.ski2011@gmail.com said:


> Hey! I just posted a job to my chapter’s forum. It’s part time remote for an orthopedic company about 10-15 hours /biweekly. It’s more of a ‘dropping claims’ and making sure modifiers etc are correct. The surgeons code their own stuff for the most part so it’s more like making sure they actually did what they are coding. It might give you your foot in the door. If you are interested, I can direct you to the posting


Hi, I am interested in this opportunity if it is still available. Could you please direct me to the posting?


----------



## amyjph (Apr 3, 2022)

Christine gave you excellent advice. I would point out there are a huge amount of clinical coding and review roles that many of us coders are not qualified for because we are not LPN/RN. I think there may be opportunity for you there even with limited real-world coding experience. Look into some of the large healthcare data analytics companies, payers and big work comp carriers. Medical necessity reviewers and clinical reviewers are in high demand. Look for medical review and fraud, waste and abuse positions. Look for utilization review roles. Case management and claims review clinical roles need nurse/coders. Even if you have only a basic understanding of coding as long as you have your clinical experience and nursing degree/license I think you would be able to find a role. Think outside of working on the provider and hospital side of things. You could also look into revenue and reimbursement roles with the specialty societies and the large healthcare supply companies. 

During my time I have been in charge of hiring and I would definitely have hired a "green" coder with clinical experience/nursing over a "green" coder with zero clinical experience. I agree 100% with the advice above to interact with the coding department at the hospital you work for. You can also talk to someone in the CDI department.


----------



## Choyt21 (Apr 3, 2022)

Hello! So I just recently passed my CPC exam. I was reading some of the post and seen that starting in this field with little expreience for coding. I should start maybe in billing? I have seen some jobs post for a coder l or ll but i wasnt sure after the A if l comes then ll? How does that work?


----------



## amyjph (Apr 4, 2022)

Choyt21 said:


> Hello! So I just recently passed my CPC exam. I was reading some of the post and seen that starting in this field with little expreience for coding. I should start maybe in billing? I have seen some jobs post for a coder l or ll but i wasnt sure after the A if l comes then ll? How does that work?


There is no "standard" I, II, II, etc. Those are internal ways companies give job titles. Not all employers name coding roles that way. But yes, you are sort of correct. The higher the number, generally the more experience. You could think of Coder III and above as the most experienced, senior type positions. I would say A is lower than I (1).
Search all the forums as this question on how to get started has been asked and answered so many times.


----------



## Meghamc6 (Apr 4, 2022)

caitlin.ski2011@gmail.com said:


> Hey! I just posted a job to my chapter’s forum. It’s part time remote for an orthopedic company about 10-15 hours /biweekly. It’s more of a ‘dropping claims’ and making sure modifiers etc are correct. The surgeons code their own stuff for the most part so it’s more like making sure they actually did what they are coding. It might give you your foot in the door. If you are interested, I can direct you to the posting


Hi, I am interested in this job position. Could you please direct me to the posting?


----------



## anabel1383 (Apr 9, 2022)

caitlin.ski2011@gmail.com said:


> For whatever reason I can’t get it to come up but here is the information:
> 8-10 hours average remote medical coder
> Orthopedics experience preferred but not required
> Email resume and cover letter to Kelley.Villasenor@premierpracticellc.com
> ...


Hi. I have many years of experience in Orthopadics and am interested in applying for this part time position but my email keeps getting kicked back stating the email address is incorrect.


----------



## caitlin.ski2011@gmail.com (Apr 10, 2022)

anabel1383 said:


> Hi. I have many years of experience in Orthopadics and am interested in applying for this part time position but my email keeps getting kicked back stating the email address is incorrect.


Hey, I'm sorry I mixed up her email with another similar one: her email is Kvillasenor@premierpracticellc.com


----------



## jbooker75956 (May 20, 2022)

caitlin.ski2011@gmail.com said:


> Hey! I just posted a job to my chapter’s forum. It’s part time remote for an orthopedic company about 10-15 hours /biweekly. It’s more of a ‘dropping claims’ and making sure modifiers etc are correct. The surgeons code their own stuff for the most part so it’s more like making sure they actually did what they are coding. It might give you your foot in the door. If you are interested, I can direct you to the posting


Hello, is this position still available? I just got the A removed from my CPC certificate and looking for a part time position.


----------



## sallyanney0620@gmail.com (May 31, 2022)

caitlin.ski2011@gmail.com said:


> Hey! I just posted a job to my chapter’s forum. It’s part time remote for an orthopedic company about 10-15 hours /biweekly. It’s more of a ‘dropping claims’ and making sure modifiers etc are correct. The surgeons code their own stuff for the most part so it’s more like making sure they actually did what they are coding. It might give you your foot in the door. If you are interested, I can direct you to the posting


Hi!  I would be interested in learning more about this position.  My personal email is sallyanney0620@gmail.com -  Thank you!


----------



## caitlin.ski2011@gmail.com (May 31, 2022)

sallyanney0620@gmail.com said:


> Hi!  I would be interested in learning more about this position.  My personal email is sallyanney0620@gmail.com -  Thank you!


I believe the job was filled back in April


----------



## Choyt21 (May 31, 2022)

sallyanney0620@gmail.com said:


> Hi!  I would be interested in learning more about this position.  My personal email is sallyanney0620@gmail.com -  Thank you!


Hello! I’m interested if this is still available. I have been looking for a job but it has been a little tuff. My personal email is brittneyj698@gmail.com


----------

